# Why no love for this Breitling Superocean II



## Ambull

Hi everyone.

Just curious why no love for the Superocean attached. The A17365 or its similar style variants.?

There is absolutely nothing in the forums or on the net.

I realize its a little bit of a busy display but other than that it checks off a lot of boxes for me.

I realize that if it "makes me happy who cares what other people's opinions are" but there must be a reason for the lack of love and I am curious what that is.

Thanks and cheers!


----------



## publandlord

There isn't enough groupthink to generate a "head of steam" that attracts people to talk about it.

Other factors:

It's not quite as accomplished as the older Superocean from 1995 on, which was a pretty hard-core diving watch in its day and very well regarded - yet is three times the price

Me-too ceramic luxury bezels is in, no-one understands any other material

Bizarrely in a world of luxury watches you can see from space, people still don't like the polished finish. I guess people who wear wristclocks don't like the attention it causes 

Heritage is in for another year or two yet, so everyone likes the, well, the Heritage version

Breitling hasn't pumped it to oblivion on the internet (which is the only place that counts, a billboard at Zurich airport means nothing!)


----------



## dreamer00

I initially liked it (the look of it in photos anyway, I have never owned it), then I grew to not like it.

As mentioned, display is too busy, and it needs to be brushed for my tastes.


----------



## JDCfour

No love for the polished finish from me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the.hatter

I haven't best-marked these thoughts with the forum, but for me personally the negatives are:

1. Mashup of field watch (Arabic numerals with 13-24 inner markers) + dive watch styling. 
2. Is the inner "15" marking really cropped by the date window? That'd bug me. I tend to dislike cut numerals anyways.


----------



## minoli

Too busy of a dial for a non chrono, and don't care for the polished finish as someone else mentioned.


----------



## Toothbras

the.hatter said:


> 1. Mashup of field watch (Arabic numerals with 13-24 inner markers) + dive watch styling.


I liked the older cartoon version but it just wasn't comfy on my wrist. This new one's major fault is what hatter said, its style just seems lost and all over the place


----------



## COZ

I think the size and slimmed down thickness is great. Don't care for the military hours, clutters the dial for me, otherwise I like it and seriously considered it when it first came out. Picked up an Omega PO 2500D instead so we'll see how that goes for now.


----------



## rreimer91

I have a black one and like it. With the polished case it actually looks more dressy than my Sub. It's problem might be it is a tweener - a bit too dressy for a diver and an everyday waych, but not dressy enough to be a real dress watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambull

rreimer91 said:


> It's problem might be it is a tweener - a bit too dressy for a diver and an everyday waych, but not dressy enough to be a real dress watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's funny. That actually fits my lifestyle and might be exactly what has attracted me to it!

I have been taking in everyone's feedback on this thread and exhaustingly mulling over the purchase of this watch and alas I think I am going to take the plunge. My only hurdle at this point is price. I'd be lucky to get half what I paid flipping it the very next day for what current pricing is for the very limited online stock.


----------



## Penfold36

I liked it until I tried it on. It was too big. I still like the way it looks though.


----------



## 2mWingspan

I have the 44mm version and really like it...I think the rubber bezel is a bit of a marmite thing but I've been wearing mine almost daily for two years now and see no signs of wear/tear despite some fairly rough treatment. With its brushed steel case and bracelet it's fairly subtle (for a Breitling) and fits nicely under a shirt cuff. None of my other watches gets a look-in, really, on work days certainly.


----------



## yankeexpress

A Moose is a horse designed by a committee.......too many ideas not well integrated.


----------



## Ambull

yankeexpress said:


> A Moose is a horse designed by a committee.......too many ideas not well integrated.


One might also call that "beautiful chaos", or some similar term.


----------



## Ambull

So I visited a Breitling AD today... and I tried her on... and... I cannot put into words how disappointed I was! This watch was such an obsession for me... now its the last watch i would want... The bust dial was much more busy in person than from online pics... the watch felt light and cheap and just simply was not attractive. My subjective opinions of course.. Sorry for the horrible pic, but my phone would not focus.. the bezel is a much lighter blue than any of the pics i've seen online... btw the 44 version was much nicer... but a tad too big for me...


----------



## BiggerJon

Did you try on any others?


----------



## Ambull

BiggerJon said:


> Did you try on any others?


I was like a kid in a candy store. I tried lots. Other Breitlings, every Tudor on the planet, and a few omega's.


----------



## publandlord

Ambull said:


> So I visited a Breitling AD today... and I tried her on... and... I cannot put into words how disappointed I was! This watch was such an obsession for me... now its the last watch i would want... The bust dial was much more busy in person than from online pics... the watch felt light and cheap and just simply was not attractive. My subjective opinions of course.. Sorry for the horrible pic, but my phone would not focus.. the bezel is a much lighter blue than any of the pics i've seen online... btw the 44 version was much nicer... but a tad too big for me..


That's a shame. My much older (though similarly styled) SO Professional from 2000 weighs 190g on its full bracelet and even today has virtually no stretch. Satin finish from the factory too, for those allergic to any polished surfaces. I guess they really were better 18 years ago!


----------



## Want_Bourbon

I like it, but don't love it. My A17360 has a similar dial, which is admittedly busy, but I think the contrast with the steel bezel and less polished bracelet pulls it together. It's still a nice watch, and if I were in the market for another Breitling I'd consider it, but could easily see myself choosing something different with all of the options out there.


----------



## watchman1221

I like the watch but I probably personally wouldn't wear it. But thanks for sharing! To each his own, I suppose


----------



## jward451

I like it myself, just never pulled the trigger on one myself. Congrats if you've picked one up.


----------



## georgegervin44

Same here. Liked it until I tried it.


----------



## Dark Overlord

was just at the Breitling boutique in NYC today actually and was looking at the SOH and the new SOHII. I also had the Avenger blackbird out. Loved them all, the new SOHII is special. But anyway, the saleswomen suggested I look at this watch in all black as a combination of designs between the SOH and the Avenger. I could see why she said it but somehow it missed more than hit IMO in trying to bridge the gap. The dial looks a lot like the Colt dial, the bezel was more "regular" or "common" feeling and looking that the Avenger or certainly the SOHII. NOT AT ALL A BAD WATCH! But next to other B'lings doesn't quite get to the same level... IMO.


----------



## Reyken

If you had asked me a year ago..even half a year if I would ever buy and or wear a Breitling my answer would have been "are you kidding me?!!? Of course not!!" but then I saw the Superocean in the flesh .. It made me read about Breitling for the first time unbiased.. I saw some pictures of the blue one.. (hard to find on the web) ..I fell in love.. I ordered it .. should arrive next week or in 2 .. I will try to do a review so that there are more pictures available once I got my hands on it plus time and weather for pictures


----------



## salmaan1183

I prefer the heritage version - much more subdued and functional for me as a dress diver. 
Neither version of the superocean are worth anything writing home about I guess but the heritage is at least attractive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verydark

I can't recognize a dive watch in the Superocean with those big arabic numbers and i miss the trademark steel bezel that previous versions sported. For me the Colt now covers the Superocean space plus it's own...


----------



## VicLeChic

Too many numerals, 27 if I'm not wrong. I like simple dials.

Seawolf stratus silver


----------



## publandlord

Verydark said:


> I can't recognize a dive watch in the Superocean with those big arabic numbers and i miss the trademark steel bezel that previous versions sported. For me the Colt now covers the Superocean space plus it's own...


The 1995 Superocean was called the "Colt Superocean" and only became its own line in 2002, but by then the arabic dial had become the standard Superocean look. In fact arabic dials have always been used with the modern-era Superoceans.

This was a hairy dive watch back in the day and its specs are still better than anything else in its price range, or double its price range in fact.

Pic shamelessly stolen from Don Indiano's excellent Breitling resource site:


----------



## Novacastrian

This thread reminds me of why i love my SuperOcean Steelfish.


----------



## Ambull

publandlord said:


> The 1995 Superocean was called the "Colt Superocean" and only became its own line in 2002, but by then the arabic dial had become the standard Superocean look. In fact arabic dials have always been used with the modern-era Superoceans.
> 
> This was a hairy dive watch back in the day and its specs are still better than anything else in its price range, or double its price range in fact.
> 
> Pic shamelessly stolen from Don Indiano's excellent Breitling resource site:


And when it did become it's own line, the following I believe was it's best version (the shadow dial) (pic not stolen, this one is proudly mine :


----------



## Ambull

Reyken said:


> If you had asked me a year ago..even half a year if I would ever buy and or wear a Breitling my answer would have been "are you kidding me?!!? Of course not!!" but then I saw the Superocean in the flesh .. It made me read about Breitling for the first time unbiased.. I saw some pictures of the blue one.. (hard to find on the web) ..I fell in love.. I ordered it .. should arrive next week or in 2 .. I will try to do a review so that there are more pictures available once I got my hands on it plus time and weather for pictures


Which one did you buy?


----------



## PDubs

Love the Superocean chrono. There is a good deal on one at X....


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

The previous iteration had awkward fonts and sat a bit high on the wrist, the new ones look sort of cluttered and a bit un-impressive in person. 

The new SOH II is the one to get with stellar design, good form factor and the 70hr PR movement.


----------



## drjordan

I like the watch, but, for me anyway, the watch competes directly with the Omega Seamaster and I'd much rather have the Omega.


----------



## asloper6001

I like the Superocean Abyss a lot. Going to pull the trigger here soon hopefully...


----------



## Camdamonium

Sounds like you tried it on, and it fit like a Tag. That's why I can't touch Tag Heuer. The Superocean Heritage and Chronomt Blackbird are very heavy expensive feeling watches from my experience.


----------



## Jmazz917

Complete and total love for the Superocean. Here's why..
1) providing myself or someone else with the exact time is easier than any other watch, excluding digital.
2) tough as nails.
3) every desirable dive watch quality combined within a perfectly proportioned case.
4) upon reaching max depreciation they hold their value well. We will see an increase in their value in years to come.
5) total Alpha male credit of choosing a watch that "doesn't get a lot of love" .... do you really think I care what you think of my
Watch? Nope.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmazz917

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmazz917

This includes ditching the stainless steel band for a breitling titanium band... if you can even tell that from the photo..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueblueswiss

Im all over the new Superocean 44 special, if you can pull off the size the new cleaner dial is spot on in my opinion.... now just have to wait to be able to try one on.


----------



## Ambull

trueblueswiss said:


> Im all over the new Superocean 44 special, if you can pull off the size the new cleaner dial is spot on in my opinion.... now just have to wait to be able to try one on.
> 
> View attachment 12273890


I wasn't tracking this watch.... I am all kinds of interested!!!


----------



## roccoq123

Very tough looking watch. But something about it just missing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southtown57

Love the new 44 special. Can't wait for my AD to get it in to take a closer look at it.


----------



## drram1966

Its a nice watch..but it doesn't scream 'take me home' to spend thousand of dollars on it.


----------



## Ambull

drram1966 said:


> Its a nice watch..but it doesn't scream 'take me home' to spend thousand of dollars on it.


Are you referring to the new watch (special 44) or the original watch i started this thread with?

If the new watch, my opinion is that you'll be able to pick it up like new second hand within a year on these very forums for $2500. And for that, to me, i think it would be worth it if the watch is as nice as it appears to be. Only problem for me as I have been pondering grabbing one is that this is very much a pure divers style watch, with not a hint of dress flair, at least that's how it appears to me, and therefore i just can't justify another such watch in my collection...


----------



## Southtown57

Ambull said:


> Are you referring to the new watch (special 44) or the original watch i started this thread with?
> 
> If the new watch, my opinion is that you'll be able to pick it up like new second hand within a year on these very forums for $2500. And for that, to me, i think it would be worth it if the watch is as nice as it appears to be. Only problem for me as I have been pondering grabbing one is that this is very much a pure divers style watch, with not a hint of dress flair, at least that's how it appears to me, and therefore i just can't justify another such watch in my collection...


Yeah if you need a dress watch then the special does not fit that bill. I for one do not need or desire dress watches so I'll be picking up the special in blue. I'll have to post pics when I get it.


----------



## Ambull

Southtown57 said:


> Yeah if you need a dress watch then the special does not fit that bill. I for one do not need or desire dress watches so I'll be picking up the special in blue. I'll have to post pics when I get it.


To be clear, I am not looking for a dress watch. Not for the purpose of this thread anyway. BUT, some of the superocean divers can double down as not so much a dress watch, but dressish (made that word up) divers watch. Like my A17365. Not unlike other brands as well like the Omega SMP. However, this 44 special, to me, look pure divers style to me...


----------



## NM-1

I picked up a SuperOcean 44 Special. I posted a mini review on the Divers forum...


----------



## Southtown57

looks great!


----------



## countingseconds

NM-1 said:


> I picked up a SuperOcean 44 Special. I posted a mini review on the Divers forum...
> 
> View attachment 12343245


Handsome! Now I need to go to the diver's forum and read your review. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RossFraney

For me it's just too big which is a shame. I love the design.


----------



## Southtown57

He sold it already.


----------



## 2006monster

The 42mm in brushed would be a slam dunk but the polished bracelet is just too much for me.


----------



## mcwatch12

looks good to me ==


----------



## asloper6001

Someone got heck of a deal on the bay. Id buy this a million times over at $1,800. Great watch !!

Breitling Superocean II 42 Men&apos;s Watch A17365D1 - New | eBay


----------



## Southtown57

1,800 for brand new? Yeah I'd say so.


----------



## asloper6001

Southtown57 said:


> 1,800 for brand new? Yeah I'd say so.


Yeah... looks like an antique shop that didn't realize it was a newer model and just compared it to older sold versions. Crazy.


----------



## Southtown57

asloper6001 said:


> Southtown57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1,800 for brand new? Yeah I'd say so.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... looks like an antique shop that didn't realize it was a newer model and just compared it to older sold versions. Crazy.
Click to expand...

Haha I need some luck like that when purchasing my next watch.


----------



## asloper6001

Southtown57 said:


> Haha I need some luck like that when purchasing my next watch.


agree lol..


----------



## captainron62

There is a place on there 9 (eBay) right now selling the 42 Chronos for $2500! I almost hit the button like 16 times! I am not really into chronos, I prefer to watch the hand sweep, but that is like 52% off on that watch. And yes it's brand new and has the warranty card!


----------



## Ambull

I just saw thie 44 special during an AD visit and I wasn't all that impressed. Looks much nicer in pictures. That's just my subjective opinion of course.


----------



## Southtown57

Ambull said:


> I just saw thie 44 special during an AD visit and I wasn't all that impressed. Looks much nicer in pictures. That's just my subjective opinion of course.


I keep hearing this. I guess I'll get to experience that feeling when it comes into my AD later this month. Did you see both black and blue?


----------



## joespeed29

i hope this helps resell on my SOH red gold that I'll be selling soon to fund one of my grails ...lol 

i thought for sure the ceramic bezel would be a sure winner for most.. guess not.. will need to see one in person.


----------



## Ambull

Southtown57 said:


> Did you see both black and blue?


It was the black. I would imagine the blue is nicer... But they only had the black.


----------



## trueblueswiss

Sorry for the poor quality pic. I tried both the 44mm special along with the regular SO II, the ceramic bezel I felt was much nicer and the dial on the special even though not perfect with the numbers cut off was cleaner than the twin set of numerals on the SO II. They just got the SOH II in store so I will be going over the weekend to see it and then contemplate all three.


----------



## NM-1

For what it's worth I regret selling mine so quickly and may pick up another.


----------



## captainron62

NM-1 said:


> For what it's worth I regret selling mine so quickly and may pick up another.


The chronograph model is selling so cheaply I may not be able to hold back the temptation myself. I keep seeing them brand new for around $2400 dollars!


----------



## Annika85

Hi guys, I have had my Superocean II 36 mm for just a week now and so far I really like it. So love for this Breitling from me. The dial is busy, but I don’t mind. For me it’s a fun watch. I love the polished professional III bracelet and the relatively slim fit. I would have liked the case thickness (11.25 mm) to be even less, but it’s better than other watces I have looked at. So far it’s keeping alright time, within COSC-specs, at +4 s per day.


----------



## BillSWPA

I was at first underwhelmed when the Superocean II came out, particularly given the reduced water resistance rating as compared to the older Superocean. However, I do like the appearance of the II better, and the thinness is also likely to be more appealing to me than excess water resistance rating I would not need even as a recreational diver. The Superocean II 42 is currently my favorite Breitling (particularly with the bracelet and blue dial), although I do not own one.


----------



## jyow10

I know this is a relatively old post, but I want it known that I have total love for the Superocean II 42. I generally dislike busy dials or a lot of polished surfaces. However, the legibility of this dial makes its busyness fade away, and the watch head does not seem to exhibit any outstanding shine. Only the bracelet displays any really noticeable shine, but the bracelet's design seems (for me) to make its shine acceptable. I truly love this watch!


----------



## CHEESECH0DE

With these impressions, I wonder what everyone thinks of the even busier Superocean Chronograph II / A13341


----------



## johnwooten72

I bought one of these (A17392D8) off the forum a few weeks ago and I haven't stopped wearing it yet. It's busy, but the blue dial and how easy it is to read really works for me. I swapped the rubber for leather with blue threads and I dig it. I like it so much that I might have to rethink whether I need my other Breitling (Skyracer Raven Chrono) any longer.


----------



## frankie

Love the sunburst dial but it’s too business and cluttered, the Mark I was just right with a nice clean dial, But then I am biase lol


----------



## johnwooten72

I'm probably not the best judge. I tend to like busy dials.



















I guess with the SO II the 44mm size helps and on the wrist it just doesn't seem "busy" to me. I would agree with others in this thread that the SO "Special" that is out there is probably more for everyone than this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noleblooded

I too have noticed that the SO II doesn't seem to get much love, I can understand why. The dial is pretty busy, and the case and bracelet are a bit blingy. With that being said, I love my 42mm SO II. Purchased right here on the forums. It fits my flat wrist well, and although it's primarily used as a weekend watch, it doesn't look as out of place paired with a suit as one would think. The remainder of my humble collection consists of a black Omega SMPc, dark blue Omega AT 8500, and blue bezel Tudor BB (in house). MY SO II has a place in the rotation and gets worn at least once a week. I describe the Omega SMPc as a dressy diver, the Omega AT as a sporty dress watch, and the Tudor as...well not really sure. A bit too chunky to be a dressy diver. Anyway, the SO II fits squarely in my sport diver category.


----------

